# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  طلب مراجع حول تعريف الحد وتعريف المثال النحوي والفرق بينه وبين الشاهد النحوي.

## يوسف العبد الله

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخواني - أعضاء منتدانا الرائع- أرجو مساعدتي , فأنا طالب جديد في مرحلة الماجستير , تخصص النحو و أود الحصول على مصادر و مراجع تفيدني في الآتي : 1) تعريف الحد لغة و اصطلاحا و نحويا .  
 2) تعريف المثال النحوي و الفرق بينه و بين الشاهد النحوي .  و جزاكم الله عني و عن طلبة العلم كل خير .

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

الحد: ما يمنعُ الشيءَ المحدودَ من الخروجِ عما حُدَّ به، ويمنعُ غيره من الدخولِ فيه. ومنه اشتقاقُ حدودِ الدارِ. والحدُّ في اللغةِ: المنعُ. ومنه سُمِّي البوَّابُ حداداً لمنعِه الطارقَ من الدخولِ انظر: (شرح ملحة الإعراب: للحريريّ ص 37، ولسان العرب: لابن منظور - حدد والتعريفات: للجرجاني ص 13).

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

والاستشهاد: هو استفعال من شهد, أي طلب الشاهد النحوي, والشاهد في اللغة: اسم فاعل من شهد الشيء إذا عاينه.
قال الدكتور محمد عيد:
"والشواهد في النحو أخبار قاطعة موثقة, يسوقها علماء اللغة عن الناطقين باللغة. والاستشهاد على هذا هو: الإخبار بما هو قاطع في الدلالة على القاعدة من شعر أو نثر" (الرواية والاستشهاد في اللغة صـ102)
وانظر أيضا (في أصول النحو, لسعيد الأفغاني صـ 5) و ( أصول التفكير النحوي لعلي أبي المكارم صـ246)
وفقك الله تعالى

----------


## أبو إبراهيم عفا الله عنه

*راجع مقدمة كتاب شرح الحدود النحوية الفاكهي، بتحقيق  د. صالح العايد، الذي نشرته جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود.*


وهذا قليل قد يفيدك:

الحَدّ لغةً : الحاجز بين الشيئين ، وحدُّ الشيء : منتهاه ، والحدّ : المنع ، وطرف الشيء ([1]) ؛ وأمّا في اصطلاح النحويين فقد قال عنه الزّجاجي : "هو الدالّ على حقيقة الشيء " ([2]) ، وعرّفه الفاكهي بقوله : " هو ما يميّز الشيء عمّا عداه " ([3]) . 
        ([1]) انظر : الصحاح 2/462 (حدد) ، مقاييس اللغة 2/3 (حد) .

    ([2]) الإيضاح في علل النحو 46 .

    ([3]) شرح الحدود النحوية للفاكهي 230 .

----------


## يوسف العبد الله

جزاكم الله عني كل خير يا أبا حاتم و أبا إبراهيم

----------


## معتوق عبدالله

فالسّماع هو الأصل في تعلم اللغة، وهو الأصل في تقعيدها. وهذا المسموع هو الشاهد على صحة القاعدة المستنبطة من الكلام، أو على خروج الكلام عن الأشهر.
فما تعريف الشاهد، وما الفرق بينه وبين المثال، وما وظيفته؟
يقول الألوسي في تعريف الشاهد: " هو الجزئي الذي يذكر لإثبات القاعدة كآية من التنزيل أو قول من أقوال العرب الموثوق بعربيتهم " إتحاف الأمجاد فيما يصح به الاستشهاد/للألوسي/ نقلا عن منهج سيبويه في الاحتجاج بالقراءات ولها ص35
أما المثال فهو " الجزئي الذي يذكر لإيضاح القاعدة وإيصالها إلى فهم المستفيد، ولو بمثال جعلي"
ثم يقول" فالفرق بينهما بالعموم والخصوص المطلق، فإن كل ما يصلح شاهدًا يصلح مثالًا من غير عكس كلي"
وهكذا يتبين الفرق بين الشاهد، والمثال، ويجب استحاضر هذا الفرق لئلا تلتبس الأمور.
وظيفة الشاهد:
يأتي الشاهد لتقرير قاعدة جزئية متنازع فيها، أو لبيان الخروج عن الأصل، أما القواعد الكلية فإنها" لا تحتاج إلى شاهد، ولذا أمسك النحاة عن الاستشهاد على الفاعل بأنه اسم، أو أنه مرفوع، ولم يستشهدوا على اسمية المبتدأ، ولا على كونه معرفة...الخ فالشاهد في مصنفات النحاة – غالبا- إما لأمور زائدة على الأصل، أو خارجة عنه" المعايير النقدية في ردّ الشواهد الشعرية/ د: بريكان الشلوي / ص 12
منقول من: http://www.alfaseeh.com/vb/archive/i.../t-71221.html?

----------


## أُفكِّر

هناك دراسة للأستاذة جنان التميمي اسمها الحدود النحوية ابحث عنها

الحدود النحوية في التراث : كتاب التعريفات للجرجاني نموذجًا

----------

